# Lazy, fat sheep...



## secuono (Aug 1, 2016)

Ugh, I have such spoiled, lazy, prissy sheep!!

They have deep shade under trees.
Do they use it? No.

When it snows, do they march out to graze?
No. They wait for me to dig them paths....!!

They have a large, shaded and cold water trough.
Do they walk the 50ft to it? No. They use the one in the barn or find puddles that are closer to use....Eww...


Anyway....I got sick of the sheep pooping, peeing and rolling in their mess all day in the barn instead of using the trees and clean ground. Seriously, all day long!! I tossed their filthy butts out!  Yuck! 

Waiting for it to dry so I can clean it. I had already fenced them off from the concrete center isle for the same reason. I'm hoping they end up out in the rain to be washed some...


Tomorrow, I'm kicking out the horribly fat rams into the easment. Holy patatoes are they faaaaaaat!   

Going to use 2 cattle panels for their shelter. I'm thinking of making it their permanent pasture and letting them into the backyard/duckyard as their second pasture. Their fatness is ridiculous!

No pictures, as they look like sloppy hogs and not sheep....


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## secuono (Aug 2, 2016)

Oh. My. Gawsh! I don't know how I ever make it through summer..... Always feel so dead after being outdoors. 

Moved the rams, but 

Every. Single. Ram either dove, belly flopped or crowhopped into the foot deep, sopping wet, manure pit!  They so did not want to get out of it either....

Then they all completely refused to walk!! 

I need a mower cart to roll them into and just haul them around in.... 

Will go back and hose them down when I'm no longer half dead.


----------



## secuono (Aug 2, 2016)

Rams are smart.....



 

 

Are ewes smart?
No, no they are not!
All day, all dang day! Plastered up to the barn like flies.....A couple hid under the pine trees, those are close. But use the trees down the hill? No, no bloody way are those lazy sheep walking that far!!


 

 

But it gets better!
TT and another decided to squeeze through the fence into the barn!
How are you going to get back out to drink? TT just stared at me like I was crazy, no way they had any intention of leaving!! 

=/


----------



## norseofcourse (Aug 3, 2016)

I am so envious of all that green....


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Aug 3, 2016)

×2


----------

